# How to make an pdf document read only



## midijeep (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi all,
I want to make a pdf document I created with Microsoft Word a reading only pdf.  I don;t want other to be able to edit, copy or print the test.  Any ideas on what to use or how to do it?

TIA


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 6, 2010)

Highlight the file icon and do a 'Get Info' on it (the key combination is command key+i) on it. The 'Get Info' panel while will popup  and you cab set permissions there.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't think that's what he means... while Satcomer's suggestion will make the document a "read-only" document in terms of UNIX permissions, there are Adobe-specific ways of making a document non-editable, non-selectable, and non-printable (which UNIX-style permissions cannot accomplish, especially if the document is transferred to someone else's computer -- they can override those security settings if on a Mac or Linux/UNIX computer, and they won't even work at all on a Windows computer).

I believe you'll need Adobe Acrobat Pro in order to do this.  If you have that, select "Advanced > Security..." and create a new policy (with a password) that restricts printing and text selection... then apply it to the document you'd like.


----------



## DavidSmith (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey, you can use Adobe Acrobat to do this. Click Secure button and select encrypt with password. In pop-up window of Password Security- Settings, you can set the open password and owner password. 
I found a article talking about how to create and crack pdf password in detail,


----------



## midijeep (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.  I did find that if you open the word doc in pages then go to  File/Export. select PDF tab, than click the Security drop down arrow and select Print, add the password.  This is an easy way to do it.


----------

